# Makita 3612c vs Makita RP2301FCX



## exitsandman (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I've been looking at getting myself a router. We have two Makita 3612c's at the workshop that have been in use for around 12 years and they are still going strong. They seem incredibly reliable and easy to use. The Makita RP2301FCX is the new "updated" version but I was wondering if anyone has experience with the two and if so would they be able to offer a comparison? 

Both are available for around the same price new ~£300 but many 3612c's are on ebay for £100-150. 

Like many, I'm just trying to inform myself as best as possible before buying equipment that will likely be with me for many years to come.

Thanks in advance, 
Sanders.

Ps, apologies if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sanders.

I have two Makita routers (3612c and 3600BR) and are very happy with them.

My option would be to go for the new router if you can afford it.


----------



## exitsandman (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for such a quick reply - is there any reason in particular you'd go with the newer model? My colleague expressed some concern that the newer models didn't feel as sturdy and was worried this may result in poorer cutting accuracy but he hasn't actually used the newer model (he doesn't trust the new one to the extent that there's a new router in the workshop, still awaiting a 110v plug that's just been left in favour of the older routers).


----------



## exitsandman (Jul 6, 2014)

If I may ask, why would you opt for the newer model? My colleague was concerned that the new model didn't feel as sturdy and was worried this would affect the accuracy of the cut (nb, wise as he is, he hasn't used the new model, only inspected).

Edit: I seem to have double posted. Whoops.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The main reason to go for the new router is that you will get full warranty. An older 3612C would most likely be well out of warranty.

One of our members, Harrysin, has just bought one and in his opinion, it is better that the 3612C, which he also has.


----------



## exitsandman (Jul 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> The main reason to go for the new router is that you will get full warranty. An older 3612C would most likely be well out of warranty.
> 
> *One of our members, Harrysin, has just bought one and in his opinion, it is better that the 3612C, which he also has.*


Perfect! I figured I'd find someone here with a direct comparison. Warranty is always a massive plus for me. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Sanders, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Sanders.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm about to make that same purchase choice ... and plan on buying a 2301 unless I find a used 3612 at an absurd price. Cash is king!


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a 2301 and I must say I am delighted with it. It spends about half its time under the table and half over ! I don't think Makita do themselves justice saleswise - you have to search around for accessories e.g. I use mine with a track and adapter for routing across long boards; Template guides are a custom fit so you have to buy specifically Makita ones.

I am sure Harry will pop up and tell you about the mods he has carried out on his 2301 , including extra LED lighting .......

If he doesn't you could find his posts on here yourself.



Rog


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Go to Portable Routing ; nearly at the bottom of page one " How I improved etc."


Rog


----------



## exitsandman (Jul 6, 2014)

Could anyone comment on this ebay auction:
Item number: 171373631425 (I would post the link but I am too new to the forum). 
I've been offered £265 + £12 postage as a best offer. At this point I'm almost entirely set on the newer rp2301 but knowing how expensive good bits are and the tested reliability of the 3612c, it does seem like a tempting offer. 
What do other people reckon?

Cheers,
Sanders


----------

